# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  D-ANABOL 25 - Anabolic Research X cycle

## Natty_Lol

Hey Guy's 
My friend gave me this bottle of D-ANABOL 25 he got offline I did some searches but no real cycle results that I can see

This is from a site sponsors store I believe 

My stats 
211Lb
6'1
24
12-14% bf
Australian = )

Previous cycles include Test-e/EQ with some winny depot and Test-e/Deca so I have some experience

Cutting atm on 2200cals Using keto diet I devised myself and I also Use Intermittent fasting and train 6-7 days of the week



Today Is day 1 took 2 capsules at 4pm before training Ill keep this updated every few days with anything that happens

I plan to Up to 6caps per day as instructions read ill get load onto it over the next few days.

lets see how it goes

----------


## Natty_Lol

Did a few calliper tests today to be sure of where im at and I am 12% 

Did notice a rise in Libido so my suspicion that It is a test booster is probably spot on 
the ingredients are ( for anyone who wants to know )

per 3x pills
Metandesenolone 25mg
proprietary blend 1208mg


taken 2 lots of 2 pills today will increase to 2 lots of 3 tomorrow

----------


## kronik420

umm..........................good luck

----------


## Noles12

I actually would like to see what results come from the products sold here

----------


## Natty_Lol

5th day on it and definately increased my fat loss. previously it was really slowing but it has sped up again so that is a positive, I wish I could test it on a bulk because that's probably where the real benefits would be.

Getting Feathered on my quads which is the first time ever but its probably un-related

----------


## Wes201

Bro, d-anabol25 from anabolic research is *NOT* a real steroid . It is a suppliment. None of those products are AAS, they are a legal alternative to steroids , nothing more then the supplements you would get at GNC or vitamin city. If your looking at thier products and scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, there is a disclaimer in small print that states they are not aas. IMO they are ridiculously overpirced suppliments, and i could achieve better gains spending that money at shop-rite

----------


## Natty_Lol

Hey Wes, way too read what I said 

1. I got it for free. 
2. I know its a supplement 
3. I agree cost v outcome the supermarket wins hands down with the $100+ dollars it cost

----------


## pipeliner0

Hey how much was your gains?

----------


## davidtheman100

> Hey how much was your gains?


That thread is from 2012 boss..

----------

